# Armando caja para bajos



## leuss (Ago 29, 2015)

Hola amigos,saludos cordiales.
Podrían decirme que caja es la de la foto y cuáles son sus medidas. 
Son algo pequeñas y fáciles de transportar por eso mi interés en armarlas. De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## sebsjata (Ago 29, 2015)

de cuantas pulgadas son los sub?. puedes armarte esta, es parecida, son para 18"


----------



## leuss (Ago 29, 2015)

Hola, los sub que tengo son de 18", el problema que tengo es el transporte, es decir cajas pequeñas con doble sub y que suenen bien.
He buscado por todo lado y no encuentro sus medidas, y ni como se llaman,  pero suenan bien.


----------



## sebsjata (Ago 30, 2015)

leuss dijo:


> Hola, los sub que tengo son de 18", el problema que tengo es el transporte, es decir cajas pequeñas con doble sub y que suenen bien.
> He buscado por todo lado y no encuentro sus medidas, y ni como se llaman,  pero suenan bien.



que tiene el modelo que te pase?
creo que son bandpass pero busco y no encuentro uno parecido. busca las medidas de este modelo Cerwin Vega SUB 218.


----------



## leuss (Ago 30, 2015)

No están mal, el modelo que me envió, los observe, 
y son algo grandes, aqui en mi ciudad el transporte de equipos es un problema, actualmente trabajo con unos bajos que son una pesadilla, pesan una desgracia,por poco y te partes en dos, además del espacio que ocupan, es imposible llevarlos en un transporte pequeño, y ni pensar cuando nos presentamos en lugares con gradas.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 30, 2015)

leuss dijo:


> No están mal, el modelo que me envió, los observe,
> y son algo grandes, aqui en mi ciudad el transporte de equipos es un problema, actualmente trabajo con unos bajos que son una pesadilla, pesan una desgracia,por poco y te partes en dos, además del espacio que ocupan, es imposible llevarlos en un transporte pequeño, y ni pensar cuando nos presentamos en lugares con gradas.



Dale un vistazo a éste diseño. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/baffles-tapped-horn-e-hibridos-cubosub-110469/

Con los altavoces correctos, crossover adecuado y potencia acorde puedes olvidarte de los 2x18 y similares.

¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 1, 2015)

Bienvenido al Foro.




leuss dijo:


> Hola amigos,saludos cordiales.
> Podrían decirme que caja es la de la foto y cuáles son sus medidas.
> Son algo pequeñas y fáciles de transportar por eso mi interés en armarlas. De antemano muchas gracias.



Cajas de bajos dobles  de 18", normalmente no son ni pequeñas ni fàciles de transportar.

depende màs del *uso que vas a darles*, como te dice el gran compañero tacatomon, cualquier caja bien calculada con parlante sencillo, puede dar un rendimiento muy bueno.

de hecho yo tengo cajas dobles(2x18"), y sencillas(1 x 18", 1 x 15"), y por eso del transporte y la falta de ayudantes fuertes prefiero salir con cuatro sencillas que con dos dobles. 

Dependiendo de los lugares que quieres llenar con los bajos,  la potencia y la frecuencia en que las vas a trabajar, (corte de frecuencias).

Puedes pensar desde las cubo, las folder, los frontales. pues todas tienen sus ventajas y desventajas.
no es lo mismo trabajar en espacios abiertos que en recintos cerrados y pequeños.
hay unas que se comportan muy bien a altas potencias pero a bajas potencias . lo mismo pasa con los cortes de frecuencia, es todo un tratado (tacatomon tiene una amplia experiencia en esos temas), 
En  lo personal hay lugares y eventos en los cuales simplemente con dos bajos de 15" frontales sales muy bièn, otros donde no te alcanzan ni para el monitoreo., los de 15" tienen una ventaja que es que los puedes meter dentro de un taxi(claro que también hay que darles un poquito más duro para que rindan parecido a los de 18"), y con un buen parlante por ejemplo con unos cubo por debajo de los 150Hz , pero si tu corte de frecuencia lo usas por encima de los 200 o 250Hz te recomendaría frontales puedes usarlos en un rango más  amplio de frecuencias de una manera màs o menos lineal, no con la eficiencia de los cubo, pero, entre gustos y necesidades

PD, le electrónica ha avanzado mucho, pero no se puede saltar las leyes fìsicas, el parlante más grande mueve más aire y se comporta mejor en frecuencias bajas, el cajòn tambièn tiene su teoría y ninguno de esos dos componetes debe dejarse de lado  para un buen diseño.

Un Abrazo





leuss dijo:


> ....... y ni pensar cuando nos presentamos en lugares con gradas.



Según leo, tienes un grupo musical ????.

Que tipo de mùsica, graciosamente es muy importante saberlo para ver que tipo de bajos son los que te convienen, que tipo de bajos son los mounstruos que mencionas?


----------



## leuss (Sep 1, 2015)

Saludos, los bajos con los que actualmente trabajo son estos.



Su sonido es bueno, pero su peso.
Y la verdad en ocasiones uno se queda solo al momento de transportarlos,porque los ayudantes,bueno glub,glub,glub.


----------



## sebsjata (Sep 1, 2015)

leuss dijo:


> Saludos, los bajos con los que actualmente trabajo son estos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



esa caja se ve gigante que tamaño tiene. me parece mejor la idea de @nasaserna, de armar dos cajas como las que te dejo en el enlace, son unas horn-loaded que deben tener el parlante con que fueron calculadas pero aquí en mi tierra casi todos los pick-up tienen este tipo de caja que la hace cualquier persona que no tiene ni idea de acústica y suenan bien.
saludos.


----------



## leuss (Sep 2, 2015)

He leído atentamente, sobre las cajas cubo, muy interesantes, se parecen a las EV que utilizaba hace mucho, solo que son más pequeñas.
Se podrá tomando las medidas del cubo, armar una doble? . 
Disculpen mi insistencia en la caja de doble sub,pero,  he notado que una de doble sub suena mejor que dos cajas separadas, incluso si están juntas.


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 2, 2015)

leuss dijo:


> He leído atentamente, sobre las cajas cubo, muy interesantes, se parecen a las EV que utilizaba hace mucho, solo que son más pequeñas.
> Se podrá tomando las medidas del cubo, armar una doble? .
> Disculpen mi insistencia en la caja de doble sub,pero,  he notado que una de doble sub suena mejor que dos cajas separadas, incluso si están juntas.





Eso suena extraño, claro que depende del diseño, y puede que las cajas sencillas que has visto/oido,  no estaban bien calculadas, o estaban mal situadas, o eran distintas y podrian ocurrir muchas cosas, normalmente dos cajas sencillas(bien hechas, bien ubicadas e iguales) suenan igual o mejor que una doble(dependiendo de muchas cosas)


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Sep 3, 2015)

leuss dijo:


> He leído atentamente, sobre las cajas cubo, muy interesantes, se parecen a las EV que utilizaba hace mucho, solo que son más pequeñas.
> Se podrá tomando las medidas del cubo, armar una doble? .
> Disculpen mi insistencia en la caja de doble sub,pero,  he notado que una de doble sub suena mejor que dos cajas separadas, incluso si están juntas.



Dos Cubo suenan mas que cualquier doble 18",aparte el peso que tendrian dobles seria una cosa de locos


----------



## leuss (Sep 3, 2015)

Saludos, amigos.
La verdad no quiero hacer un debate sobre cajas acusticas, he trabajado con muchos modelos de cajas buscando tal ves, una que este al agrado de los oídos. 
Tuve la oportunidad de escuchar la caja de doble sub,  en vivo y en campo abierto,  y me gusto su 
sonido, es por eso que envíe su foto,  por si alguien conocía sus medidas.
He buscado mucho por la red, y me he encontrado con muchos modelos y formas,  y si no encuentró las medidas de las medidas, bueno tendré que elegir otro modelo, y que ya les estaré enviando fotos de mi avance avance.


----------

